# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un video de YouTube, que es de una publicidad realizada por el Ministerio del Campo del Gobierno de la Provinvia de San Luis (Argentina).    
SaludosTemas similares: Se recomienda control etológico para la mosca de la fruta Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año

----------

